# ultramarines / iron warriors



## Insurance (Sep 8, 2010)

i'm currently finishing dead sky, black sun and i realized i've missed some short stories between the ultramarines novels. i've also discovered the link between storm of iron and dead sky, black sun. i would now like to go back and read any short stories about the ultramarines and the iron warriors. can someone please help me with a chronological list of everything involving these two (uriel / honsou). here is what i have so far...

black bone road
chains of command
nightbringer
storm of iron
leviathan?
warriors of ultramar
consequences?
the enemy of my enemy? 
dead sky, black sun
the killing ground
courage and honour
the chapter's due

i did not know where the following went either:
defenders of ultramar
the heraclitus effect
the skull harvest

did i miss anything else?


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Well, here's the orders of the ones that I know, and I think I've covered a lot. 

Main Ultramarines Series

(Note that the first three books are part of an omnibus)

_Nightbringer
Warriors of Ultramar
Dead Sky Black Sun
The Killing Ground
Courage and Honour
The Chapter's Due_

_Skull Harvest_ is the short story in _Heroes of the Space Marines_ and takes place at some point after _Dead Sky Black Sun_ but before the end of _Courage and Honour_, and focuses on Honsou. 

_Chains of Command_ is the short story at the beginning of _The Ultramarines Omnibus_, and focuses on Uriel's rise to becoming a captain. 

_Consequences_ shows Uriel and Pasinus being 

assinged their quest to the eye of terror 
, and is in _Legends of the Space Marines_. 

In _The enemy of my enemy_, do you mean _Battle for the Aybss_? It was a Horus Heresy story written by Ben Counter, and has nothing to do with the main Ultramarines series.

_Iron Warrior_ focuses again on Honsou, but is a Novella and is currently out of stock. (I don't know what period this is set in, and I don't know where _Storm of Iron_ is set, neither. 

Other than that, I don't really know what the others are, so can't be any more help I'm afraid. 

Hope I helped,

Bane of Kings Out.


----------



## Insurance (Sep 8, 2010)

thanks bane. 

the enemy of my enemy is a short story in inferno! #44. it is about the supporting characters in dead sky black sun. i haven't read storm of iron, but it mentions how they were captured by the iron warriors.


----------

